# if i get a dog to guard the rabbit barn...



## ohiogoatgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

my rabbit barn is... less then critter proof to say the least....
so i am wanting to get a dog to live in/around the barn to keep critters away. namely *****. i've lost 7 litters (about 40 babies) to cursed ***** reaching in and eating them. i even lost one young fryer! 

i have a friend that i've sold rabbits to and got a goat buck from that has pups. i'm wondering if anyone can give me suggestions on things i should do with him if i get him as to being good around the barn.
my cages are hung decently high and since i'd be gettin him as a pup i plan to work with him to teach him that they arent to be messed with.

thoughts or suggestions welcome  thanks


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Save the money you would spend on a dog and the up keep and fix the barn.
It will be cheaper and better in the long run.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

You can buy a lot of hardware cloth and a electric fence charger that will be a lot less trouble and cheaper then a LGD.


----------

